# Hello all!



## BlizzardMice (Sep 3, 2013)

Hello everyone! My name is Rachel and like all of you I love mice  I have always liked mice but never really wanted one for a pet. However all of that changed when my friend came to me with a tiny deer mouse she had found that was obviously very close to death. I agreed to take care of him and named the little darling Leo. The first few hours I had him he wouldn't eat at all, and he could just barely drink some drops of water. After a while though he started eating oats and seeds all by himself which was fantastic. He eventually started hopping around my room on his own after a few hours of almost constant watch. He had a dead look in his eyes when my friend brought him to me, but once I had given him the attention he needed I could see the light and intelligence come into his eyes and i fell in love with him. He was very smart and sweet and he loved to run around my room (after I mouse proofed it of course) and he would often times nuzzle up to either my hand or foot and fall asleep. He was very smart and surprisingly got along well with my pet parrot. They would often times sit on my floor and eat seeds together (under my close watch of course. Many birds couldn't be trusted with mice for obvious reasons, I am very fortunate to have one that likes them! My parrot still loves to play with one of my mice, but the others are afraid of him. To others though don't expect birds to get along with mice because 90% of them will try to eat them or the mouse could try to attack the bird, this is like one of those strange animal friends stories) I soon found out the reason we found Leo in such a bad condition however. He had a seizure while i was watching him and needless to say I was terrified. I logged all of his seizures nd was planning to take him to a vet after having him for a few weeks however they became increasingly worse and one of them was so horrible he ended up seizing himself to death. I still love him with with all of my heart and hope that one day I might be able to see him again.

After a while i felt myself missing the company of a mouse so I started researching getting some pet mice. I ended up getting two girls from the feeder bin that have turned out to be better pets than I could have ever hoped for. Whisper loves to run and sometimes I think she could end up powering my whole house if I could use the energy from her wheel. She runs so much that she loses weight much faster than my other female, Aspen, so i have to add a little extra protein to her diet to keep her in a healthy weight range. She loves to run around and explore everything, and when she wants to go back in her cage she will just run up to it to give me a hint. She's very smart which I love. Aspen on the other hand is more skiddish however she still likes to be held. She would much rather sleep than anything haha.

I decided to go back to the store and get another female mouse, this time from their breeding stock but still just as a pet. I ended up with a male who was sold to me as a female. Thankfully the new mouse, micro, didn't get along with my girls even when I thought he was a girl, so there was no opportunity to breed.

I never used to have any intentions to breed however now that I have a male and some females the though has definately crossed my mind. My girls are too old to breed but my male is still within a good age. I came here mainly looking to see if there is anyone in the Wisconsin or Illinois and surrounding area that would be interested in pet mice. I wouldn't be able to keep all the pups obviously so I would need to find homes before I started breeding. Also I have been looking for an angora mouse and if anyone here could possibly direct me to a breeder I would be eternally greatful.

That's my story however and i hope to see all of you around!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

sad story. Welcome


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello & welcome from Wisconsin!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## BlizzardMice (Sep 3, 2013)

Frizzle said:


> Hello & welcome from Wisconsin!


You're from Wisconsin too! What part? I'm located in the Milwaukee area. I've been looking for other mouse people nearby but with no luck! Trying to find a cute female to add to my "family" but all the pet mice from the store are black and white. The feeders are the only ones with any color variance but i don't really trust their genetics.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I messaged you! Top right corner of your screen. :3


----------



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

What a poignant story! Welcome to the forum, it's a great place to expand knowledge =)


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome, Rachel.


----------

